# Your Dog and Fireworks



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

For those that may be new pet owners in the last year. Please protect your pet from fireworks.

cdapress.com has a great article on what dogs experience when around fireworks. 

Keep your dogs indoors. The article explains why so many people loose their pets on the 4th every year. Until you know how your dog will react, best to be on the safe side.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

My aunt lost her chow chow during fireworks years and years ago. She was outside and was so scared she somehow escaped. We never found her  ever since then I have been super conscious about that.. even though Titan is good with them, as we have them often in my town. I will never leave him outside regardless.


----------



## Matt O (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for the tip, & web link !


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I didn't realize that in addition to the flash, whistle and bang that the smell in the air also triggers the "danger/flee" instinct. So the sight and sound disorientate and the smell triggers flee. 

I'm going to stay with my girl tonight, it will be her first time. I live 4 blocks from where the city firework display is at the resort on the lake. We get between 25 & 30 thousand people crowded into our little area to watch them. Then, after we'll have all the illegal one's going off throughout the night. It sounds like a war zone.

I'm thinking about maybe just trying to sit outside with her on the front porch (leash and collar) with the door open. Seeing all the people walk by going to the firework show - she would love.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I can deal with people using fireworks on the Fourth, New Years, okay. But here in Michigan, the laws changed a while ago, removing almost all the restrictions we used to have... Now anyone can purchase nearly any kind, including the largest and loudest, no license required--I know nothing about fireworks, so I don't know the particular names. And they can use them any time they want to. In the township where I live, they are supposed to be banned after 11:00 pm, but we hear them go off--very loudly--at all hours. My sister has issues with sleep, and once she gets to sleep, she needs to stay that way. Pretty hard to do that when people shoot off fireworks that are so loud they shake the windows. I know that others with medical issues must feel the same way about them.

Now, the dogs. My female just goes to what she feels is the safest place in the house--my bed--and hides herself. My male thinks it's something he has to protect us all from and roars around, hair standing, barking his best "I will kill you" bark. If he's outside they don't even phase him, but inside the war is on.

I have contacted our local police, the detective I spoke with was very sympathetic, he even has GSDs himself. He told me to call right away to report when it happens after 11:00 pm, but that everything else is legal and they can't do anything about it. I did call once, but it was because I happened to be outside with dogs, and I could actually hear where it came from, with lots of drunk-sounding voices around it. The officer actually called me back and told me it was a bunch of teens in the middle of a street setting them off.

That was the only time I called, because it has been the only time I could even give them a general direction--inside the house the sound gets distorted. So we have to just put up with it all.

Okay, I am down off my soapbox now. Don't want to sound a sour note among everyone's celebration, but this extends way past any celebration. This is nearly a year-round issue. 

Anyone else feel that way?

Susan


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I feel exactly that way. 

They ARE illegal where I live, but people still buy them and shoot them off at all hours. It started a few days ago, and will continue into next week. I can't do anything about the big display at the golf course behind my house, since that is legal, but I call the police when I hear them being set off on my street. Yep, I'm that person. Yes, I don't like the noise, but I'm also afraid someone is going to set the neighborhood on fire.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I realized yesterday that Apollo didn't have a name tag and I made my son go get one made for him just in case. This is his first year and I don't know what he will do. In the past I have brought any new dogs to a display and sit in the car watching them. It has worked well for all of them. I still turn the air on, dhut the windows and put the tv loud so they can be comfortable.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Just live on two busy streets with trucks and all kinds of traffic; 3 blocks from a hospital with emergency vehicles roaring by and a block from the railroad tracks with trains screaming through constantly. My two are afraid of NOTHING. LOL


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

They were setting off one or two of those bombs off earlier Max was barking. Max's first 4th of July. Bringing dogs with us to our brothers. Will stay inside with them during fireworks. Tags on collars, doors locked, windows shut, music or tv on, fan helps downed out the sound. Hope all pups, dogs and everyone have a safe, fun and happy 4th of July.


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

My dog was totally fine with the crazy amount of fireworks we had in out area. People really went all out because pretty much any kind of firework was legal. He didn't even bat an eye when watching them no matter how big and loud they were. 
Until on New Years I was celebrating at a friends, I had him with me and they were setting off little ones in the front yard. I didn't know they were going to do one of those giant exploding in the sky ones.... One went and exploded right over us and my dog saw it right above us in the sky and absolutely flipped out!!! He was completely terrified and I could barely manage to wrangle him into the car to take him home... Luckily home was only two minutes away because anytime he heard one he was in my lap grabbing onto me with his front paws...which made it difficult to drive!! lol then for the next 24 hours of random fireworks going off, he was sensitive to even the quietest, most distant fireworks sounds. 

Hoping he does better this time! But I'm doubtful he will ever get over it now, his reaction was pretty extreme  so I'm staying home with him for fireworks today to make sure he does alright.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Our local reservation specializes in selling what are called "M80's" These are essentially 1/4 sticks of dynamite with a fuse in the middle. Totally illegal, but they will be going off in the neighborhood for the next two weeks.

We are also in an unprecedented high fire danger here. I didn't even know they had a "Very High" rating, but they do and it's in place. It is illegal to even smoke a cigarette out in the woods unless you are in a vehicle. I've been trying to soak my yard to get ready for this evening. Will go out and start again in a few hours.

My last GSD was also totally fine with fireworks and thunderstorms until he was 2 years old. Then he totally flipped. For the next 12 years he was either hiding shaking in the tub or on my lap and scared out of his mind.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Vida was only 4 months old last year when the fireworks happened, and to try to get her to not be afraid of them, every time one went off, I gave her a treat and pets. This year (we had a lot last night), she snored all the way through them, completely unphased. Hope this continues.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Stonevintage, try making it a party, make it fun for you both. Sit out front and play tug and ooh and awe over the fireworks, have some good treats on hand. We took our bybs to the fireworks display, we were happy, kids were having fun and the dogs did too. They watched the fireworks for a bit then went back to people watching and hoping for the kids to drop something edible.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

This is the first year that Fiona was scared. She ran around last night hopping in my chair with me then hoping out. Decided to go to bed and read. She calmed down and actually slept in my bed all night which she never does. Tonight should be fun. There are no rules for this neighborhood.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

After being around a lot of gunfire at the range Lisl doesn't pay any attention to fireworks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A nearby family, about 1 mile away, makes fireworks and puts on the show every year. It's a huge show. They do a nice job.

They also set them off the night before the 4th and randomly throughout the year. I never know when I'll hear "boom!" and have Jax hitting the deck while Seger barks at the door. Good times. Goooooddd Times.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Stonevintage, try making it a party, make it fun for you both. Sit out front and play tug and ooh and awe over the fireworks, have some good treats on hand. We took our bybs to the fireworks display, we were happy, kids were having fun and the dogs did too. They watched the fireworks for a bit then went back to people watching and hoping for the kids to drop something edible.


Hi Nigel - I'm going to do that. Just have her in the front yard with me, on a 20 foot lead with the door open. She hasn't been afraid of anything thus far. I'm hoping she will ignore them and might run in and stand in the door way until she "scopes out the situation" and wants to play again. She is a totally different temperament than my last GSD - so this may work. Thanks! and Happy 4th.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> A nearby family, about 1 mile away, makes fireworks and puts on the show every year. It's a huge show. They do a nice job.
> 
> They also set them off the night before the 4th and randomly throughout the year. I never know when I'll hear "boom!" and have Jax hitting the deck while Seger barks at the door. Good times. Goooooddd Times.


 Bud was shot when he was young. Does not like loud noises. Stupid me, I live in a city that hosts a world fireworks competition which is 2 weeks and also the stupid Stampede which does fireworks every night for 10 days 
Before this I accidentally bought a house next to a rifle range.
I feel your pain.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well geez...nobody got shot here. She just isn't so fond of loud noises as she ages.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Well geez...nobody got shot here. She just isn't so fond of loud noises as she ages.


 
I was pretty sure no one else has a dog that's been shot.

Maybe Bud never liked loud noises. I don't get the 'hitting the deck' reaction, I get the 'OMG the world is ending! Run! Hide! Head for higher ground! Do Something! DO EVERYTHING!!!' reaction.

I try and keep him crated and covered, with the radio on to minimize trauma. I used to let him sit with me and hide his head in my shirt, but then I thought about how much scarier that would make it if I wasn't there.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We have a guy that puts on a huge display at his annual private party. He doesn't drag it out, and it is done responsibly....Everyone enjoys it from afar, if they aren't invited to his shindig. 
This week in my local area(fireworks are legal):
There were a couple boys in Benton Harbor who were messing around with explosives and one had a lit one tossed to him, which he caught, not knowing it was activated...lost his hand and hearing. Another story same day, a couple guys were kayaking down a river and someone tossed a lit explosive into the river, landed in the kayak, messed up the guys leg. Then on Thurs....someone setting off fireworks at a park along Lake Michigan set the stairs to the beach on fire...as well as a lookout platform. The holiday hadn't even begun and stupid seems to take control.
I can't imagine what the shelters and vets will be dealing with come Monday. People are sharpie marking ID'ing their horses too....similar to what a huge storm prediction set up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The fireworks never bothered Red when he was here. But he's pretty relaxed for the most part. A hunting party shot off a volley of 13 shots at 2 deer a couple years ago. He didn't care. Scared the **** out of all of us that live on this road...but the horse was cool.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm having mixed reactions here. Robyn hers them and goes inside, she doesn't hide but she chooses to be in. Misty the oldest runs out and barks at the noise. Tannor climbed in my lap and I made him go in. All the others just aren't caring but the night is young.


----------

